# GT Dying After An Hour Or So.?



## pjsjr (May 15, 2012)

I need some help diagnosing...my mechcanic closed his shop last year after I had this in for the problem and seemed/was told it was fixed. Thought the choke/carb was the culprit, was told no...maybe the float level, no. They cleaned out the fuel tank, and the shielding/motor shoulding. New fuel filter and it ran fine during the brief time I used it last fall. 

Craftsman Garden Tractor Model #917.258870. 18.5 Kohler Twin Magnum, six speed hydrostactic.

Starts and runs good for about an hour then coughs and sputters and dies. Won't start...until about two hours later, it will start and run...then the cycles repeats itself. 

This morning several minutes before it died I did smell gas, looked but could not see where it came from.

Any help and suggestions would be much appreciated. I live twenty miles from the nearest town...and it's not very large. Thanks, Preston


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

If you smelled gas when it died, it probably lost spark. Sounds like the coil is heating up & quitting. Try a new one.


----------



## pjsjr (May 15, 2012)

Thanks, for your reply.

Looking at the OM and don't see coil as part of the ignition...but do see ingnition module, part #52-584-02. Is this the same thing as the part, coil, that you're refer to? Preston


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Yes. Also consider vapor lock of the fuel line, although if you smelled gas when she quit, I would suspect something spark related. Ignition module would be my first guess.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Instead of "suspecting" loss of spark, CHECK the spark when it dies.
You might want to check the spark on a cold engine first so you have a valid comparison.

There's also an outside possibility of a clogged fuel tank vent. Typically the engine will stall sooner than an hour, but maybe it's only "partially" clogged.???
Loosen the gas cap for s few seconds about 1/2 hour into mowing. IF it quits in 1/2 hour, that's probably not it. IF it takes another hour, it probably is.

Ditto on a "partially restricted" fuel filter. There's a point where a good fuel filter becomes a bad fuel filter. Maybe you're there??


----------



## pjsjr (May 15, 2012)

Thank you for replying, I'm not sure about the how to of checking of the spark. Do I pull off the spark plug wire and turn it over and see if it arcs?

I'll check the cap venting...the fuel filter was replaced last fall would that still be a suspect? Preston


----------



## pjsjr (May 15, 2012)

This morning I tried starting it, wouldn't start, cranked strong but wouldn't fire. Made sure it had gas in the tank, sprayed some carb cleaner into the carb, it fired and sounded like it wanted to run but would not stay running.

Still need how to on checking the spark. Thanks, Preston


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

TecumsehBriggs said:


> If you smelled gas when it died, it probably lost spark. Sounds like the coil is heating up & quitting. Try a new one.




Yep ignition coil/ armature check fuel filter change every season, and also check for a fouling spark plug.


----------



## pjsjr (May 15, 2012)

Thanks for the help on this I'm going to order the module. Preston


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Have you checked for spark?

I pull the plug, reinsert it into the boot and ground the base to the block.

IF you have an old spark plug laying around, better yet. Open the gap to around .070-.090" and use that for a tester. IF it won't jump that gap in free air, a properly gapped plug probably won't fire under compression.


----------



## pjsjr (May 15, 2012)

Bill Kapaun said:


> Have you checked for spark?


No, I will either this PM or tomorrow. Thanks, for the info on checking. Preston


----------



## chuck643 (Aug 2, 2012)

It could be stator? If its quitting when its hot that could be it
Like the others said check for spark when the problem is present


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

chuck643 said:


> It could be stator? If its quitting when its hot that could be it
> Like the others said check for spark when the problem is present


Would you please explain how the stator effects spark?

If the tractor started when the OP primed the carb, it's NOT a spark issue, but a fuel issue.


----------



## chuck643 (Aug 2, 2012)

The stator works with the magnets on the flywheel
The flywheel rotates around the stator, the flywheel has magnets on the inside
When the flywheel rotates by the stator windings it creates an ac charge which is sent to the coil or magneato
I think that's right


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Nope-
*A* magnet works with the ignition coil/armature.
It produces it's own spark, just like a walk behind lawn mower.

The stator output is used for those things such as battery charging, lights, relays etc.


----------

